# Sanchez is out for UFC 58



## Andrew Green (Mar 1, 2006)

> Due to illness, welterweight contender Diego Sanchez has been forced to withdraw from his match with John Alessio on this Saturdays UFC 58 card at the Mandalay Bay Events Center. There will be no replacement opponent for Alessio, and the UFC 58  USA vs Canada card will go on with eight bouts.
> 
> According to Sanchez' manager, Reed Wallace, Sanchez was stricken with a virus ten days ago that not only rendered him ill, but forced him to drop down to 162 pounds. Tuesday, Sanchez took himself to the emergency room as he had still not recovered, and needless to say, was in no condition to fight on Saturday. The season one winner of The Ultimate Fighter's middleweight division is expected to be visiting a gastro internist Wednesday for further diagnosis and treatment.


 
Read More


----------



## 7starmantis (Mar 1, 2006)

That sucks. I wish him the best....still dont like him much, but it sucks being that sick. I wish they could have pulled in a replacement fight though.

7sm


----------



## Andrew Green (Mar 1, 2006)

Sounds like Alessio will get to fight in another UFC though, which is probably better for him as Sanchez would've walked all over him, maybe next time he can get a fight that he has a better chance of winning.


----------



## 7starmantis (Mar 1, 2006)

Now thats very true, this could be a big break for him.


----------

